# Building a lifesize hatbox ghost!!!!!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok guys I am attempting to build a lifesize Hatbox Ghost! I started sculpting a new head for it last night. I want to try and get this as close to the original as possible!!!! All critiques are welcome!!! I would like this to become a forum project as well as a personal one! i will be posting pics of the head sculpt later today!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Lookin forward to it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool project. This is the sort of character I really like. He has a great back story too.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Are you planning on trying the effect of the head moving to the box? I spent the day at the Mansion a couple of weeks ago, love that place, and have enjoyed watching you recreate some of the elements.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. He is going to be a challenge for sure. I didnt get a chance to post his head scukpt yet. Got caught up wiith other things yesrerday. I hope to have it up today or lastest tomotrrow. I would like to make his hatbox where you can see the 2nd head from inside. So I dont know if I would be sculpting his hat box as well. Anyway this is going to be a real challenge!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is going to be GOOD! (I am sort of anxious to see how you pull it off, my Hatbox display piece that I got from you last year really needs a body for this year.) I was thinking something less professional...like PVC, duct tape and some prayers. I am sure you will come up with something amazing, per your usual!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks P5! im sure whatever you build his body with will be awesome!!!!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:This is going to be GOOD! (I am sort of anxious to see how you pull it off, my Hatbox display piece that I got from you last year really needs a body for this year.) I was thinking something less professional...like PVC, duct tape and some prayers. I am sure you will come up with some amazing, per your usual!


Actually, if you have ever seen the sketches for the original hatbox in the Haunted Mansion it was pretty much PVC type material and wire as well! Cloth draped over it is what actually gave it shape!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

*Resin Hatbox Ghost Head for our Life size Prop*

Ok guys I just got done with this guy. he will be the head for our life size Hatbox Ghost we are building this year. He is diffrent from the other hattys I have done. He is made of resin and I think he is the closest I have come to the original Hatty. Here is a pic and thanks for looking!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That us fantastic. I love the yellow tooth. Great detail.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! Fantastic job.... as always..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You truly are The GREAT! Pumpkin. Now I can tell everyone that the great pumpkin does exist. Great job as always. Right out of Disney World.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Cathy and Kprimm you are always so very kind! Thank You!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Just re did his hat made it whiter!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks great... Seems like a small change but it really brings the look together.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It looks great... Seems like a small change but it really brings the look together.


 Yes it does. Makes him pop!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is sweet!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I love this vintage look, great sculpt. Are you going to include the illusion too?


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

dudeamis said:


> I love this vintage look, great sculpt. Are you going to include the illusion too?


 Going to try!:jol:


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome sculpt. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------

